# SP's - I need your help!



## ShadowRose (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello SPs! How do you do?

I was studying Erikson's stages of Psychosocial Development and it got me thinking of whether or not certain types are more likely to "pass" or "fail" these stages. 

I decided to investigate it for my Research Project and would greatly appreciate it if you could fill out this survey. It would be ideal if I could gather a variety of people ranging in age, type, etc. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7VN826L

Thoughts? Experiences? Feel free to share you opinion. 


More info on Erikson's stages if you'd like to read: Erik Erikson | Psychosocial Stages - Simply Psychology


----------

